# College Kid Looking for Work



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

My son, Andrew, is home for summer and is looking for additional work for the remainder of his summer break in the Santa Rosa/Escambia area. 
Pressure washing, lawn work, shrubbery trimming, landscaping, debris pick up, ext. Give him a call.








Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Slots available next week

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking to add jobs next week

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Openings this week, call

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Had Andrew do some power washing for me. Happy with the work . Nice kid with a good attiude.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Andrew has openings next week. He leaves for school again August 21st. No job too small.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to all who hired Andrew to work for you this summer. He is truly grateful for the work. We are moving him back to school this weekend. Thanks again.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Andrew is home again this summer and will resume his lawn service and pressure washing business. PM or call him directly if need outside work done.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thursday Friday and Saturday available.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------

